# 1/18 Boston police k-9 ford explorer



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

this one came out cool.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks awesome!


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Thank you lol


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

You should try the Expedition that BPD Special Ops guys use with the "Ghost" lettering and graphics. Pretty sick.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Once again outdid yourself D!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

Superb job.


----------

